
Ted Kaczynski - cow9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski
======
ARandomerDude
Interesting...I remember him being arrested in '96, and his primitive
lifestyle, but I didn't recall the detail that he specifically targeted
technologists.

------
cafard
The computer scientist David Gelernter wrote _Drawing Life: Surviving the
Unabomber_ about his experience.

------
cameronfraser
What about him?

~~~
anonymouswacker
He's not wrong.

~~~
jmeister
And these days, he’s increasingly popular among both the radical left and
right

------
hckr_news
@dang, thought there was a new policy regarding random Wikipedia articles
being submitted?

